# arround: în jurul/împrejurul/de jur împrejurul?



## BastilleCreole

Sal, dragii mei prietene! 
I had a question with some prepositions that have confused me.
 
What is the difference between împrejurul, în jurul, de jur împrejurul? In conclusion how do you say "around". Thanks.


----------



## farscape

BastilleCreole said:


> Sal*ut*, dragii mei prietene*i*!
> I had a question with some prepositions that have confused me.
> 
> What is the difference between împrejurul, în jurul, de jur împrejurul? In conclusion how do you say "around". Thanks.



*Împrejur* is an adverb almost identical to *în jur* meaning _around_ (see http://dexonline.ro/definitie/imprejur). (*De*) *jur împrejur* means _surrounded_, _from all sides_.

Best,


----------



## BastilleCreole

Thanks for that.

Could you give me some examples please? I do really need help with these adverbs.


----------



## Robyyz

1.around you=în jurul tău
I'm spinning around you.=Mă învârt în jurul tău.
2.to surround=a împrejmui
They've surrounded him.=L-au împrejmuit pe el.(it's not "înprejmuit" because before "b,p" you put always "m" not "n")
If you want to make "a împrejmui" an adverb then you could say:
They are all around him.=Ei sunt de jur împrejurul său.
As farscape said,de jur împrejurul=from all sides,all around...I don't think it has another translation.
If you have another questions please ask .

Hope it helps.By the way...Romanian is very hard


----------

